# Norwegian: På eller om? Bestemt eller ubestemt form?



## gm30

Hei alle sammen,

Dette er mitt første innlegg her. Jeg har et spørsmål som jeg aldri har funnet et tydelig svar på. Det dreier seg om preposisjonsbruk med ukedager.

Hva er forskjellen mellom:

Jeg er på universitetet *om onsdagen*.
Jeg er på universitetet *på onsdag*.

Jeg forstår det slik at når man sier på onsdag, mener man *denne onsdagen/forrige onsdag*, og når man sier om onsdagen, mener man *hver onsdag*.

Et google-søk har imidlertid gitt meg mange tvetydige eksempler:

"*På fredag* pleier jeg spise litt flere egg fordi mora mi ikke gidder å lage middag så hun kjøper ofte ferdigmat."
(Her ville jeg si: På fredager/Om fredagen)

"Sønnen har 4 timer engelsk i uken: første og andre time *på mandagen*, femte og sjette time *på onsdagen*."
(Her ville jeg si på mandager/onsdager eller om mandagen/onsdagen).

Er det kanskje slik at man kan si " Jeg jobber ikke på lørdag" i muntlig språk (selv om man mener hver lørdag og burde si *om lørdagen*)

Tar jeg feil?

Takk for hjelpen.


----------



## raumar

Hei, og velkommen til forumet. Dette var et interessant spørsmål, og jeg har ikke gode svar på alt - så jeg håper noen andre på dette forumet kan bidra.



gm30 said:


> Jeg forstår det slik at når man sier på onsdag, mener man *denne onsdagen/forrige onsdag*,


Ja, det stemmer. 



gm30 said:


> og når man sier om onsdagen, mener man *hver onsdag*.


Nei, "om onsdagen" virker ikke riktig, i hvert fall ikke for meg. Her ville jeg sagt "på onsdager". Vi sier "om morgenen" og "om sommeren" når vi mener "hver morgen" og "hver sommer", men dette fungerer ikke like bra med ukedager. Her svarer jeg bare ut fra den språkfølelsen jeg har som innfødt nordmann, og ikke ut fra kjennskap til grammatikk og språkregler. Men "Jeg er på universitetet om onsdagen." virker feil for meg, i hvert fall som en enkeltstående setning uten noe mer kontekst. 



gm30 said:


> "*På fredag* pleier jeg spise litt flere egg fordi mora mi ikke gidder å lage middag så hun kjøper ofte ferdigmat."
> (Her ville jeg si: På fredager/Om fredagen)


Ja, dette er helt klart feil. "På fredager" (eller "på fredagene") blir riktig. Du kan finne mye på Google som ikke er korrekt språk.



gm30 said:


> "Sønnen har 4 timer engelsk i uken: første og andre time *på mandagen*, femte og sjette time *på onsdagen*."
> (Her ville jeg si på mandager/onsdager eller om mandagen/onsdagen).


"På mandager/onsdager" er riktig, og "på mandagene/onsdagene" er også en mulighet. Men jeg vet ikke om "på mandagen/onsdagen" nødvendigvis er feil, i hvert fall ikke i dette eksemplet. Igjen snakker jeg bare ut fra språkfølelsen min, men jeg ville ikke reagert negativt hvis jeg så denne setningen (i motsetning til det andre eksemplet ditt). Kanskje det er fordi "på mandagen" og "på onsdagen" her viser til den ene mandagen og den ene onsdagen som vi ser på klassens timeplan. 

Preposisjoner er alltid vanskelig når man skal lære et nytt språk, og i kombinasjon med tidsuttrykk blir det enda mer komplisert. Jeg fant denne oversikten, som kanskje kan være til nytte: 
Y a) Tidsuttrykk - NTNU


----------



## gm30

Takk for svaret!

Det ser ut som det er en hard nøtt å knekke. 

Begge eksemplene ble tatt fra en av lærebøkene skrevet av Kirsti Mac Donald og Elisabeth Ellingsen, som skal være eksperter på sitt felt, nemlig norskundervisning (norsk som andrespråk). Jeg må nok lete videre etter svaret  

PS Før jeg skrev dette innlegget, hadde jeg forsøkt å finne svaret i minst 5 grammatikkbøker jeg har, uten hell.


----------



## PoulBA

"Om onsdagen" is correct Danish for Wednesdays
as in "Om søndagen går jeg i kirke" - "Sundays I go to church"


----------



## winenous

raumar said:


> Men "Jeg er på universitetet om onsdagen." virker feil for meg, i hvert fall som en enkeltstående setning uten noe mer kontekst.


As no other Norwegians have commented so far, I'll add that my Norwegian wife also said it was wrong. (And FWIW it looked wrong to me.)

But as it is correct in Danish, could it perhaps still exist in very conservative forms of Norwegian? I'm just trying to work out how textbook authors could possibly write such a thing.

I think you can also drop the preposition completely in some contexts, can't you? "Onsdager er jeg på universitetet "


----------



## gm30

winenous said:


> But as it is correct in Danish, could it perhaps still exist in very conservative forms of Norwegian?


That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## myšlenka

gm30 said:


> Begge eksemplene ble tatt fra en av lærebøkene skrevet av Kirsti Mac Donald og Elisabeth Ellingsen, som skal være eksperter på sitt felt, nemlig norskundervisning (norsk som andrespråk). Jeg må nok lete videre etter svaret


Eksemplene fra lærebøkene til Kirsti Mac Donald og Elisabeth Ellingsen er sikkert riktige, men jeg stiller meg bak det som ellers sies her: selv om jeg kanskje ikke kategorisk avviser "om onsdagen", opplever jeg uttrykksmåten som rar og fremmed.


----------



## gm30

Jeg har funnet to andre eksempel i en annen lærebok (fra 80 eller 90-tallet, tror jeg).

"Om hverdagen våkner jeg ved 6-tiden.
"Om søndagen går vi på tur eller i kirken, eller begge deler."


Da kan vi bli enige om to ting. Om søndagen
- er riktig i dansk
- oppleves gammeldags i norsk, men er ikke nødvendigvis feil.



EDIT: Jeg har nettopp fått svar fra Språkrådet. 


Svar: 

Ordlegging i moderne norsk beveger seg i praksis i et spenningsfelt mellom skrifttradisjon og et variert talemålsgrunnlag hos brukere fra hele landet.

Du har rett i at en kan skille i betydning mellom "Jeg er på universitetet om onsdagen" og "Jeg er på universitetet på onsdag" på den måten du gjør. Den siste formuleringen er da det som i språkvitenskapen kalles "deiktisk bundet", det vil si ytret i en konkret situasjon der de tilstedeværende forstår at "på mandag" betyr 'førstkommende mandag'. 

Det stemmer også at med ukedagen i flertall kan også formuleringer med "på" ("... på mandager", "... på mandagene") angi det samme som "om mandagen", altså 'hver mandag'. 

Men ellers er språkreglene i talemålet langt fra så enkle, eller de er ikke de samme som i skrifttradisjonen, og det er dette du ser ved å søke på Internett. I tillegg til de eksemplene du har funnet, kan det nevnes at også "om mandagen" kan bety 'sist mandag' i muntlig språk (som i det tenkte eksempelet "Om mandagen var jeg oppe på åsen").

Observasjonene dine er i det store og det hele riktige. Preposisjonsbruk og bestemt/ubestemt form i forbindelse med tidspunkt og tidsrom er et komplisert felt, også om en begrenser seg til ukedager, slik du her har gjort. 

Jeg håper dette kan være til nytte.


----------



## raumar

winenous said:


> I think you can also drop the preposition completely in some contexts, can't you? "Onsdager er jeg på universitetet "


Yes, that's right. 



gm30 said:


> "Om søndagen går vi på tur eller i kirken, eller begge deler."


For meg virker nok denne konstruksjonen mer naturlig enn "Jeg er på universitetet om onsdagen". Jeg kan ikke forklare hvorfor, men det er mulig det har noe å gjøre med at "om søndagen" kommer først i setningen og ikke til slutt.


----------



## serbianfan

I've lived in many parts of Norway and heard various dialects, and both "Om søndagen var vi hos Kari" (past tense) and "Om lørdagen pleier vi å handle" (regular action) sound quite familiar, although I don't think I would use them myself.


----------



## PoulBA

Jeg skrev mit eksempel - #4 - uden at tænke nærmere over det. Nu har jeg i flere dage gået og summet over eventuelle betydningsforskelle mellem "onsdage", "hver onsdag" og "om onsdagen" og er nået til samme forståelse som dig, Raumar, at "Om onsdagen ..." - som er det mest idiomatiske udtryk på dansk - helst skal stå først i sætningen.
"Onsdage er jeg på universitet" lyder faktisk noget uidiomatisk, à la anglicisme.
"Jeg spiser middag med familien hver søndag" kunne siges med et suk, er nok noget pligtbetonet, "så selv om jeg gerne ville, kan jeg ikke komme til fodbold."
"Om søndagen går jeg i kirke" - sådan er det bare og jeg tager ikke stilling til teoretiske muligheder for andre gøremål.
Serbianfan, "om søndagen" + past tense doesn't work in Danish; It would have to be "I søndags"
"I søndags var vi (på besøg) hos Kari" - "Sunday we were at Kari's"


----------



## knutkurius

gm30 said:


> Hei alle sammen,
> 
> Dette er mitt første innlegg her. Jeg har et spørsmål som jeg aldri har funnet et tydelig svar på. Det dreier seg om preposisjonsbruk med ukedager.
> 
> Hva er forskjellen mellom:
> 
> Jeg er på universitetet *om onsdagen*.
> Jeg er på universitetet *på onsdag*.
> 
> Jeg forstår det slik at når man sier på onsdag, mener man *denne onsdagen/forrige onsdag*, og når man sier om onsdagen, mener man *hver onsdag*.
> 
> Et google-søk har imidlertid gitt meg mange tvetydige eksempler:
> 
> "*På fredag* pleier jeg spise litt flere egg fordi mora mi ikke gidder å lage middag så hun kjøper ofte ferdigmat."
> (Her ville jeg si: På fredager/Om fredagen)
> 
> "Sønnen har 4 timer engelsk i uken: første og andre time *på mandagen*, femte og sjette time *på onsdagen*."
> (Her ville jeg si på mandager/onsdager eller om mandagen/onsdagen).
> 
> Er det kanskje slik at man kan si " Jeg jobber ikke på lørdag" i muntlig språk (selv om man mener hver lørdag og burde si *om lørdagen*)
> 
> Tar jeg feil?
> 
> Takk for hjelpen.


Jeg har sett på denne "tråden", og forstår ikke hvorfor jeg bare ett innlegg (på engelsk!)som spurte om man kunne utelate proposisjon. Naturlig norsk (for meg som gammel riksmålsmann) er å si "fredag skal jeg ..." eller "neste fredag". Her må man være forsiktig, for på engelsk betyr "next Friday" førstkommende fredag. "Fredagen" brukes bare som uttrykk for alle fredager. Men Meteorologene bruker konsekvent bestemt form.


----------



## winenous

knutkurius said:


> Her må man være forsiktig, for på engelsk betyr "next Friday" førstkommende fredag.


Dessverre er det ikke så enkelt. Hvis det er onsdag i dag, "next Friday" vanligvis betyr fredag neste uke, "this Friday" betyr førstkommende fredag, og "a week on Friday" utvetydig betyr fredag neste uke. Men hvis i dag er lørdag, "next Friday" er førstkommende fredag! For a full set of rules it's probably best to ask on an English language forum


----------

